# Towbar for 2005 Swift Sundance 590RL



## banana (May 13, 2007)

Can anyone help please ?

Has anyone fitted or had fitted a tow bar kit to a 2005 Swift Sundance 590 RL ( on Fiat Ducato 2.3 JTD)?

If so, does anyone have any photographs or drawings showing clearly how the kit is fitted to the vehicle ?

Also, does anyone have any feedback on how good the kit is and who might be able to supply one + cost.

Regards,

Banana (Northampton)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have a look in the tow bar forum at thread watling street towbars by tramp.

They will help you'

Andy


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we had one made for our euramobil by a man in poole cannot think of his name at the mo but he was very good cost about 385 ish with vat supply only i fitted it myself very easy to do i think they are about 500 fitted but it depends on vehicle do a google search or he is in some of the motorhome books he fits while you wait aswell if you can spare a morning he took a few measurements and that was it fitted straight up no problems 

terry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I understand they are made to fit each van on site as to allow for different underfloor fitments on different mh`s

Dave p


----------

